# Rebuildable Tanks Explained: RBAs vs RDAs vs RTAs vs RDTAs



## Rude Rudi (11/9/16)

Saw this elsewhere, a nice, precise description of each. Nice to know and understand the differences;

http://vaping360.com/rebuildable-tanks-explained-rbas-vs-rdas-vs-rtas-vs-rdtas/




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waine (11/9/16)

Thanks, that was an informative read...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

